# Priest of Morr



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a Priest of Morr? I don't want to just use a wizard model, and I'm not exactly sure what a priest of morr looks likes.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

http://sciborminiatures.com/pow.php?absol=1&co=i/2010/big/fighting_priest_01_02.jpg


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Preferably a GW model, old or new. I want to use it in the store eventually but none GW models are banned there.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Aren't many of the Morr priests ex-members of the black guard? I think I read about that ages ago in one of the WHFB roleplay books. It could be something to base yourself on when looking for a suitable miniature... 

Most warrior priests models could do if you swapped the symbols for Morr symbols (Raven or hourglass iirc). I also found this little fanart when looking for the black guard (a warrior cult of Morr):


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, What I'm trying to do is to make a War Altar of Morr, I already have two models to act as Black Guard which I'm going to put on it, but I'd like a central figure that feels more like a priest than a knight. 

Love that picture though. I already have some Morr like knights in the form of the Knights of the Black Rose.


----------

